# Jackson Guitars



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I am thinking on picking up a Jackson Guitar from Steves but I am unsure of which model's are good for a Decent price. I am a Metal Guitar and I have sorta outgrown by Epiphone SG and like I said I am interested in a Jackson Guitar. I know Jackson makes great Guitars but I am unsure of which models are Good if you're on a budget.

Also do you think an Epiphone SG 400 with a Hardshell case can get me a decent Jackson?


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

SG 400 go for some 300 dollars online, you could also get EMG's into your SG, that'll work too, but you might wanna check out Kijiji.ca and do trades and such.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

I have been searching UsedOttawa and Kijijii for alittle while but it is mostly King V's and I want something alittle more advanced.


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

And you're only considering Jacksons?


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Not only Jackson's, ESP's or Dean works too. But I just have an interest with Jackson.


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

And may I ask your budget for your new axe?


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Probably 500-600$


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, for that matter, at L&M in Ottawa there are a few nice Ibanez' and some PRS SE', they also have a nice red Jackson Warrior for something like 400 dollars there.... on Kijiji in Ottawa there is a lot of stuff to do with Metal, There is a Dean Razorback with the Flame pattern going for 800. But i'll look around.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks your help if very much appreciated.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Probably 500-600$


at that range it's sure you'll only get a asian Jakcson like the Dinky models.

Some exemple in Toronto area...

Black Jackson Dinky!!!! FLOYD ROSE!! DIMARZIO PICKUPS!!! - Markham / York Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Markham / York Region Canada.

JACKSON DINKY DKMG $550 O.B.O. - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

in the Ottawa region

Jackson Dinky Guitar MINT - Seymour Duncan SSH - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.

Jackson Dinky Guitar MINT - Seymour Duncan SSH - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply but I am not interested in the Dinky models. I am really interested in the Randy Rhoads models


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Used RR3's go for $700 or so last I checked, not sure if that's with case or not.

Note: your SG can do metal quite well . Metal isn't all about pointy guitars, though they are fun if you find a good one. I used to own a JS30RR - the one I tried in store was fine, the one my mom picked up in Ottawa for me had no neck carve and was extremely uncomfortable - I sold it through consignment in less then a year .

Look for a used RR3 or KV3 or whatever the King V model is.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> Note: your SG can do metal quite well . Metal isn't all about pointy guitars, though they are fun if you find a good one. I used to own a JS30RR - the one I tried in store was fine, the one my mom picked up in Ottawa for me had no neck carve and was extremely uncomfortable - I sold it through consignment in less then a year .


SG can do metal...yes with good pups..but it lacks one major ingreditant....FLOYD ROSE in my opinion when doing metal.. Ahd Justin...who gets his MOM to get him a guitar?..LOL


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

There have been ads posted on Kijiji saying that the Ottawa one is either a scam or a fake, be careful..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

bc rich makes some pretty cool guitars for metal 




























if you throw one of these guitars into a crowd, they're gonna kill somebody. that's about as deathmetal as it gets, right there.


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> I am thinking on picking up a Jackson Guitar from Steves but I am unsure of which model's are good for a Decent price. I am a Metal Guitar and I have sorta outgrown by Epiphone SG and like I said I am interested in a Jackson Guitar. I know Jackson makes great Guitars but I am unsure of which models are Good if you're on a budget.
> 
> Also do you think an Epiphone SG 400 with a Hardshell case can get me a decent Jackson?


Not sure if your location of "Guitartown" is montreal, ottawa, or Toronto, but depending on the model you are after there's a shop in Ottawa south called International Musicland that has a Jackson dinky on the wall for only $849.99 made in Japan with the red ghost flame finish and US Seymour Duncan HSS pickups and the SKB flight case. It's a deal I'd snag myself if I didn't absolutely hate and loathe floyd roses


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

Hate Floyd Rose? Okay.......


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

Guitar-n00b said:


> Hate Floyd Rose? Okay.......


They're just a hassle to work with, I was always a rythym player in my bands and I blocked the only floyd rose guitar I ever had and then promptly sold it  . I understand they're awesome once they're set up properly, but I prefer changing my strings in 5 mins or less on a hardtail or fixed bridge, rather than properly doing the floyd in 45 mins or so if you ever want to change the tuning or the string guage and get your intonation mint. I just don't see a need for a floyd rose if you can do your bends and vibratos correctly with your fretting hand


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I know SG's can do Metal but I am interested in getting a Jackson because they can do Metal better.


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

A lot of guitars can do metal just as well as a Jackson, for example, my $200 Ibanez is perfect with a low Set-up with a Floyd Rose,(Shectertastic lol) and put your line 6 to insane and you're off.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I might just install the EMG 81/60 combo on my SG.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> I might just install the EMG 81/60 combo on my SG and install a Floyd rose .


do that..and then your guitar will turn into a worthless peice of wood basicaly.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, that almost made me pee in my pants...So Funny. if it took you that long to change a string on a floyd..man, you clearly did'nt know how to do it properly. Clearly you're not a trem user, that's fine, but seriously...what do with a Floyd..you'll never do by bending Notes..LOL..



Schectertastic said:


> They're just a hassle to work with, I was always a rythym player in my bands and I blocked the only floyd rose guitar I ever had and then promptly sold it  . I understand they're awesome once they're set up properly, but I prefer changing my strings in 5 mins or less on a hardtail or fixed bridge, rather than properly doing the floyd in 45 mins or so if you ever want to change the tuning or the string guage and get your intonation mint. I just don't see a need for a floyd rose if you can do your bends and vibratos correctly with your fretting hand


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

al3d said:


> do that..and then your guitar will turn into a worthless peice of wood basicaly.


explain why you believe that so he'll understand you. after all, it's an epi, and the value is never going to increase


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> explain why you believe that so he'll understand you. after all, it's an epi, and the value is never going to increase


Sure sure. Even if it's an epiphhone...it's sure not gonna increase in value, and even with EMG's and then Routing a hole for a Floyd, it's gonna simply Ruined the Guitar..and will never satisfy him..SG Styles were not designed for Floyd Rose. 

a real floyd is at least 250$...if you're gonna put a 65$ chiness copy, then don't bother, they will kill your tone and never stay in tune. EMG Set..let's say 200$, a luthier to go all the work...let's be cheap and say 75$....you're already spending the same amout you would pay for a Good decent used DINK2 JACKSON....so you see the Logic here?...take the Upgrade Cash..and Buy another Guitar..and Keep the SG as a Back-up for exemple!...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are looking for a Jackson RR, try them out before you buy. They arent for everyone. I have one of the original ones from the 80s, and I find it way too small. Its also only good to play if you stand up. They are definately good for lead though, as Vs give uninhibited access and the weight distribution is great for playing on the high frets. Putting EMGs and a Floyd on an SG will not get you a Jackson. They are very different guitars..........


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> I might just install the EMG 81/60 combo on my SG.


Oh my friend. Why just go strait to 81's? There are so many passive pickups that sound wicked for metal. In my $190 out of store BC Rich Virgin I have a Dirty Figners pickup and the out put in that little beast has is everything you would ever need to squeel and truge your drop tuning.

Buddy hates floyeds... I never had one, instead i have an asian nock off that does the same job and is easier to string. But what i HATE are ****ING BATTERIES. Though i do like the sound of active pickups, I hate the tone inconsistancy of a dying battery.

Anyway... I wanted to bring up some guitars that are generaly over looked. Have you tried the newer peavey metal stock? I was playing them, and loved em. I alrady have four guitars so the wife says im not allowed anymore. Peavey.com

You already said your after the Randy Roads style, and go ahead, but first check these ones out. EVL Series | Cort Guitars


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> I know SG's can do Metal but I am interested in getting a Jackson because they can do Metal better.


Wrong. It's all in the hands of the player: I can play what I play in my band on an SG if I wanted to, and yes.. it's heavy  (SoundClick artist: The Budda Project - page with MP3 music downloads - SLUGEATER tracks).

Also, I don't hate floyds  I just don't want to take the time to learn how to fully utilize them.. so I don't own guitars with them. I've had a floyd rose equipped 7-string people, c'mon now  (ditched it due to the neck, it sounded fine and looked good too).

I'm pretty sure slash'ssnakepit is just after the metal look, and that's fine.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Oh ya... You can rock anything to anything. Example: YouTube - Iron Maiden - The Trooper in the harp My friends.. this is why i play music, because there are no rules as there shouldn't be.

But its asked oftin, you want a guitar that looks good or sounds good and before the Iron Man movie, I still said *"Is it too much to ask for both"?*


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Finally some decent comments that are actually not hateful thank you The Grin and Budda you guys actually helped me out and I am still sort of learning about Parts and such of Guitars I have only been playing for a Year. I just want a good Metal sounding Guitar and not one that sounds Fake I want a REAL Metal tone.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Well i did express my disgust with batteries. 

Only a year eh? I honestly wouldn't expect you to be able to hear the difference between general pickups, so i wouldn't focus on that just yet. Jacksons are alright but I prefer a light guitar with a somewhat thin neck and I found the DKs to be a little bulky. Go out and find a guitar that just feels right and looks cool. When you find that the sound is starting to bug you, THEN go out and buy some pickups, but before you spend $1-300 on pickups, make sure that you sat there for a minimum of an hour, pushing buttons and twisting knobs to find a tone you like with the set up you have. I know a guy that rocks a Jay Turser Les Paul and some low end Yamaha, and he does get a decent tone out of them. Maybe its your amp or the pedal thats the problem.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Well batteries can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Finally some decent comments that are actually not hateful thank you The Grin and Budda you guys actually helped me out and I am still sort of learning about Parts and such of Guitars I have only been playing for a Year. I just want a good Metal sounding Guitar and not one that sounds Fake I want a REAL Metal tone.


To get a Metal Tone, it's a Mix of both Amp..and Guitar realy. Just one item will not give you your desired "Tone" all the Time. Metal in it self is quite divers also. What kinda Metal are you playing?...there's a Major Difference in tone from 80's original metal to New Metal of the day. earlier metal did'nt use that much GAIN realy...was more about the subtility of playing and the clarity. TOday is more about Gain Overload it seems. Any Guitar can do metal...but not any amp can do it also. Even if you get the 2500$ Jackson and you're playing for exemple in a Fender Blue Junior...not gonna happen. 

Now there is also a good difference in wanting a guitar that LOOKS like a Metal Axe..and a Guitar that has a Metal Tone., but you can get one that has both naturally. I've always like the Jackson's, but ESP are also damn good to and i might even say they are taking away the crown of Metal Axe away from Jackson now. Metal Guitars are usually Fast Neck, high output pups..and most of the time FR Equiped. 

Now i did'nt catch it in your OP, but are you looking for a Flying V style?..or a Strat Style one?


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

The only Flying V that caught my attention was the RR Jackson and I know ESP's are awesome I tried out a few at Steves are they just sound amazing. The shape of the Guitar doesn't matter just the Tone in my opinion like you said the pointy ones are more just for show.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> The only Flying V that caught my attention was the RR Jackson and I know ESP's are awesome I tried out a few at Steves are they just sound amazing. The shape of the Guitar doesn't matter just the Tone in my opinion like you said the pointy ones are more just for show.


And what is your amp set-up?


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I have a Vox Valvetronix VT30 as my amp.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Well I have a Vox Valvetronix VT30 as my amp.


Not that this ain't a good amp...it's not an amp we might suggest to get a metal tone realy. So like i mentionned, to get your metal tone, depending what kinda metal you are playing, wich could be helpfull to know, we could suggest a better suited amp also


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

To be honest that's the amp my Parents got me  I am looking into getting a Line 6 and I play mostly Thrash Metal.


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

The dean Vendetta is a pretty sweet metal guitar. you can get one with an original floyd and USA Dean pups for under $850 I believe. also, the Schecter Hellraiser series IMO is one of the absolute best deals for a metal guitar. EMG's, original Floyd or Tonepros bridge, depending on you're pref, grover tuners, coil taps, for less than $1000. and they play really sweet too. the only thing I like about the Dean more than the schecter is that it is actually neck-thru, but the schecter is a set neck, andcarved away quite well for better access. Late 80's Charvels are some of the best metal guitars I've ever played. I think the model I have is a 475 deluxe or something like that and it is a BEAST! you can probably pick one up under $500,and they've got a Schaller FLoyd Rose and active pups from Jackson.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions blacktooth I really appreciate it! and yeah Schecter does make some amazing Guitars I might have to check a few out at International Musicland


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> To be honest that's the amp my Parents got me  I am looking into getting a Line 6 and I play mostly Thrash Metal.


yeah...trash and Vox are'nt exactly the best match..ahaha. If you can go with a High-Gain Tube amp..might be best depending on your budjet.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Should I just get a Marshall?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Should I just get a Marshall?


i'de go more with a Peavey 6505 combo for death metal....they can be found pretty cheap. Or even this combo might work well

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-cabs-speakers/35929-peavey-valveking-112-combo-amp.html


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Tubes are big but I still love my solid state Crate Power Block. Line 6 aint bad and Marshall ARE awesome but a little over rated. Try a Randall or the Fender Metal Head.

Then pedals are a world of their own. You could get a multi-effect pedal or form your own pedal board like so many of us.

This is my set up. Ibanez/B.C. Rich---->Supercomp-Crybaby-Full boar Metal-Super Chorus-BassBalls(some day soon)-Powerblock-crate g412sl. With a few extras that serve minor purposes but all the magic is in my guitar and pedals while the amp just makes things loud. With Line 6 everything will be on your amp (excluding wah).


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks again for the help everyone it has made things a heck of alot easier for me! I am really looking into a Schecter.


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Thanks again for the help everyone it has made things a heck of alot easier for me! I am really looking into a Schecter.


International has about 3 in stock but I was in there to get some strings this weekend and they told me they have 6 more coming in including a Hellraiser and a few of the Damien Elite series. Steves only had a Blackjack ATX in white last time I was there, and told me most were "special order only". I never understood why they don't have more Schecter and they have 10x the amount of Ibanez and LTD guitars that are just not that stellar sometimes for the price...


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Schectertastic said:


> International has about 3 in stock but I was in there to get some strings this weekend and they told me they have 6 more coming in including a Hellraiser and a few of the Damien Elite series. Steves only had a Blackjack ATX in white last time I was there, and told me most were "special order only". I never understood why they don't have more Schecter and they have 10x the amount of Ibanez and LTD guitars that are just not that stellar sometimes for the price...


Thanks for the reply and I found a Hellraiser on Kijiji and it is for a Good price.


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

al3d said:


> i'de go more with a Peavey 6505 combo for death metal....they can be found pretty cheap. Or even this combo might work well
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/amps-cabs-speakers/35929-peavey-valveking-112-combo-amp.html


I can vouch for the ValveKing. I play through a VK212 and it has way more gain than I need for the stuff I play. If you find it's still not enough, put a Boss Metalzone in front of it and you'll be laughing.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i can't believe no one enjoyed my comment about the bc rich guitars. if only you guys could appreciate my humor!


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i can't believe no one enjoyed my comment about the bc rich guitars. if only you guys could appreciate my humor!


I loled!

I played one of the new Mockingbirds a month or so ago. Not bad! Pretty chunky neck though, not what I expected.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I am not a Fan of BC Rich Guitars and I laughed


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I just remembered. Theres a shop here thats advertising a new brand in north america. Never looked much into it but check out Blade Guitars.
Blade Guitars - Gallery Index


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Want a real metal tone?

Buy a real metal amp. Yup, that's right. I ran my squier strat through my old JSX.. *and it sounded heavy as hell*. People use telecasters in metal bands man, you have to have the right amp and the right phrasing and choice of notes and dynamics and tempo and EQ. You choose the guitar that's comfortable, you choose the head/preamp+power amp that has the voicing you want, and you play your stuff.

I was not into metal when I first started playing guitar; I learned how to read sheet music, I learned how to tune and the parts of a guitar, and I learned what the notes are and what the strings are called. It was a couple years later when I first heard "the trooper" and "master of puppets" that put me on to metal and it only got heavier from there. I had a boss MT-2 metal distortion pedal.. it sounded terrible. I sold it when I bought my first proper combo, a marshall MG250DFX. I had my JS30RR when I had the marshall, and when I sold it I still got "heavy" out of my Hamer SFX2 doublecut. I learned a lot about amps, guitar's body woods and how to shape your tone through guitar forums over the years; I spent more time online then I did playing (this is still true, unfortunately).

Too long, Did not read:
Things I learned about metal:
*1. You don't need lots of gain
2. You don't need pointy guitars (but they're comfy.. oh and they can do jazz or blues too, but BC Rich wouldn't tell you that)
3. You don't have to play fast
4. Don't scoop your mids
5. Don't dime your mids either
6. KNOW HOW TO EQ YOUR RIG!
7. downtuning does not equate to heavier music.
8. seymour duncan JB pickups love alder bodied guitars, mahogany too
9. Basswood does not inherently sound bad, it is just a neutral wood
10. 5150's, boosted JCM800's and mesa rectifiers are metal amp staples.*


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Budda now I REALLY appreciate your reply and I have been looking into a new Amp but I am just a Teen without a Job and the Money I have is what I have saved up for via allowance. As for the "Pointy" Guitars I know they aren't a must have I was interested in a Schecter because it was a nice Style and sounded great, I have played them at a few Music stores!


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I agree with budda. And dont worry about the cash dude. Musicians are well known to be broke and lack drivers licenses, even after 30. Some one told me that Stevie Ray Vaughn originally bought pawnshop junk guitars and fixed em up. My best friend was always layaway. All you need is something to play, everything else will just fall into place.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I was actually thinking on fixing up Junk Guitars but decided against it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Budda now I REALLY appreciate your reply and I have been looking into a new Amp but I am just a Teen without a Job and the Money I have is what I have saved up for via allowance. As for the "Pointy" Guitars I know they aren't a must have I was interested in a Schecter because it was a nice Style and sounded great, I have played them at a few Music stores!


NOt sure how old you are...Teen is quite large today..LOL. But this is a good way to start working. the only reason i started working at 14 was to get my first Kramer and Marshall JCM800 Full Stack..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Budda now I REALLY appreciate your reply and I have been looking into a new Amp but I am just a Teen without a Job and the Money I have is what I have saved up for via allowance. As for the "Pointy" Guitars I know they aren't a must have I was interested in a Schecter because it was a nice Style and sounded great, I have played them at a few Music stores!


Pro Tip: *get a job*. Part time + any odd jobs you can find (and yes, there are odd jobs always available!). Ask your neighbours if their lawn needs mowing or raking, or if they have anything that needs painting, or if a room needs to be cleaned. Do this to everyone on your street. There is money to be made, you have to go out and make it.

Is the guitar you have now comfortable? if you answer "yes" to this question, *dont go buy another one*. No, you need to save up for a nice amp. Want to know what a nice amp will cost you, for what you're looking to do? $600+, used. I'm not talking buying brand new here, you need to scrounge your local kijiji/craigslist (or just go to jaXed click "mash" to go categories and select instruments and set it to Canada) and see what is available. I suggest a mesa boogie DC-5 combo, it WILL get quite heavy you just have to know what you're doing. A good alternative would be a randall G3 series combo.

get out of the guitar section bud, you have amp shopping to do. Also, thin + fast = ibanez S series or Jackson SLS soloists.


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I can certainly vouch for Randall amps, they are my #1 choice. Mesa and Marshall are both awesome too, but you may find a used Randall a bit cheaper. 

Stacks are a lot of fun, and can really build some strength when you are your own roadie!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The lower level Randalls are cheaper (G3 series) but when you hit the T2/V2/MTS used, you're in the area of a used dual rec


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I found a Marshall MG-15CDR for 60$ on UsedOttawa should I jump on that Deal or not?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> I found a Marshall MG-15CDR for 60$ on UsedOttawa should I jump on that Deal or not?


Hell no. Those are the cheapest thing you can find realy and sounds just awfull. appart from having a Marshall logo and black tolex..they have nothing in common with their big tube brothers.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

al3d said:


> Hell no. Those are the cheapest thing you can find realy and sounds just awfull. appart from having a Marshall logo and black tolex..they have nothing in common with their big tube brothers.


Yeah wasn't sure I thought it was pretty low for an Amp xD I am looking around and I found some decent Randall's for like 200-300$


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

Budda said:


> The lower level Randalls are cheaper (G3 series) but when you hit the T2/V2/MTS used, you're in the area of a used dual rec


yeah, I was thinking more like an RH100/RH200SC head, or an RG75/200 combo. If you can find an RG100 head, send it to me!!! lol


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Yeah wasn't sure I thought it was pretty low for an Amp xD I am looking around and I found some decent Randall's for like 200-300$


Take your time..and go for a Tube amp


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I am gonna take my Time.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Also look for something with a minimum of 100 watts. An added bonus but not essential (also up for preferences) and XLR out or a D.I. out (same thing)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

100W isn't necessary, you can gig with 50W easily. That said, 100W will be tighter, punchier and stay cleaner longer on the clean channel.

What you *do* need to worry about is the voicing; low mids, upper mids, middle mids, punchy or loose, etc.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't think I am gonna be doing Gigs for a few years it is mostly an Amp to just Jam out on and use for Videos.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

buy one now, save money later. in the end its your choice.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I am gonna do alittle research before I buy a new Amp.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

always a good choice.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I always do research on Guitars, Amps and such before I buy them so I know it is a good deal.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> I always do research on Guitars, Amps and such before I buy them so I know it is a good deal.


Research is the best mate. never enought done. WHAT i like to do personnaly, and i doubht i'm the only one doing that, is once you'll have chosen yourself the guitar you want...Bring it in stores or at other player's place to try different amps. I find having your own guitar at the store to try different amps is best since you don't have to worry about "hum...yeha..but how will MY axe react to this amp" to only get home and realize they are NOT a good Match. Buying something that's more expensive does NOT garanty you a Good Match basically..


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I like that idea of brining in my own Guitar to Music stores to test Amps I might just do that from now on.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it makes sense, but i suspect most of us could find something pretty darn close to what we have, on the walls of almost any shop that sells good equipment.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> it makes sense, but i suspect most of us could find something pretty darn close to what we have, on the walls of almost any shop that sells good equipment.


in stores...it can work..but when going to test amps at other folk's house..i always bring my own.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

also keep in mind that the acoustics of a music store are NOT the acoustics of your bedroom, jam room, basement or home studio


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> also keep in mind that the acoustics of a music store are NOT the acoustics of your bedroom, jam room, basement or home studio


i totally was worried about that as i shopped for my cube. luckily for me, somehow it actually sounds better in my living room than when i tried it in the store. i've never heard of that happening before. i suspect it's because my living room is much bigger than the room i tried the amp in @ the 12th fret.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree when I tried my SG it sounded great at Steves and when I got home it sounded even Better with what the stuff I used to play.


----------

